# amavisd-new crashes 'trouble with child_init_hook' [SOLVED]

## buzzin

Hello,

Ive noticed that twice this month my amavis has gone mad, stops delivering mail and starts flooding the logs with the following error;

```

[amavis] (!!) TROUBLE in child_init_hook: BDB no dbS: Lock table is out of available locker entries, . at (eval 60) line 27.

```

A restart of amavis fixes the problem. 

Anybody got any ideas? all the things I can find on google are for really old versions of amavis

```

[ebuild   R   ] mail-filter/amavisd-new-2.4.1  USE="mysql -ldap -milter -postgres"

```

Thanks.Last edited by buzzin on Sat Nov 17, 2007 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tempix

I have the same problem:

```
Oct 24 11:46:27 mail amavis[22363]: (!!) TROUBLE in child_init_hook: BDB no dbS: Lock table is out of available locker entries, . at (eval 60) line 27.

Oct 24 11:46:37 mail amavis[22364]: (!!) TROUBLE in child_init_hook: BDB no dbS: Lock table is out of available locker entries, . at (eval 60) line 27.

Oct 24 11:46:37 mail amavis[22365]: (!!) TROUBLE in child_init_hook: BDB no dbS: Lock table is out of available locker entries, . at (eval 60) line 27.

Oct 24 11:46:37 mail amavis[22366]: (!!) TROUBLE in child_init_hook: BDB no dbS: Lock table is out of available locker entries, . at (eval 60) line 27.

Oct 24 11:46:37 mail amavis[22367]: (!!) TROUBLE in child_init_hook: BDB no dbS: Lock table is out of available locker entries, . at (eval 60) line 27.

```

I have nothing found on gentoo's bugzilla.

----------

## RaymaN

Same problem here.

bye,

ray

I found this

http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg394374.html

----------

## -Craig-

I read somewhere that the number of open files might cause this.

----------

## buzzin

Thanks Rayman.

Ive changed my config to have;

```

$enable_db = 0;

$enable_global_cache = 0; 

```

Crash is very intermittent so will be a few weeks before i can report back and mark this as SOLVED. Please report back if you guys still get the crash with the above setting in place.

Cheers.

----------

## -Craig-

I also changed to that settings on the 3rd. No crashes yet!

----------

## buzzin

All seems well in the land of amavis, Marking this post as Solved.

Thanks everyone  :Very Happy: 

----------

